# Rideshare robberies / carjackings are up - What can drivers do to minimize losses?



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

A number of threads have discussed what actions drivers can take to defend against attacks and robberies. Most of them morph into firearms discussions. That's fine, but this post asks a different question. What ideas do you have to mitigate the loss if you choose not to put up any resistance when robbed and or jacked?

I was reading a post by member ozzyoz7 regarding a rash of RS drivers getting robbed. In the linked article the bandits were able to use the driver's cell phone to steal his money:

_"They demanded money and when Aden didn't have any cash, they ordered him to open up his phone, change the password and transfer all the money in his CashApp account to them, which was about $100."_

Got me to thinking about what steps could be taken to minimize the loss of a robbery or car jacking. Your thoughts?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Here are _my_ notes:

1) I was already taking the step of keeping a sort of false or _minimalist_ wallet in the console. It contains small amounts of cash and a credit card. I keep another wallet in the car that's harder to find. It contains my license and back up credit cards.

2) If I get carjacked I am ill prepared. Especially if the thieves grab the two phones I use for RS. Assumedly the wallets would drive off with the car so I'd be left on the curb crying for my mama, yet no way to call her. I assume ladies would be in the same position as their purse would be left in the car (ladies?). And those who simply carry a wallet on their person you would have to assume the thieves would strip you of it. 

I need to come up with some kind of micro-wallet that is easy to conceal. The wallet would need a payment method, and perhaps the contact information to cancel any stolen credit cards. Although consumers are not on the hook for more than $50 on stolen cards.

Probably wouldn't hurt to have the emergency response numbers for any rideshare companies you drive for, in case the villains choose to catch a few fares with your car and rob the pax too. That of is a double-edged sword as the non-thinking RS companies would likely permanently deactivate you out of hand. But at least you have helped your fellow citizens and that could might give someone short a few points to get into Heaven the boost they need to avoid eternal flames.

3) A change I just made is to hide the Venmo icon from thieves who might steal my phone (message me if you want to know what I did). As what happened to the driver in the story, a thief could drain a substantial amount of money, especially if the Venmo account is linked to a credit card. I also removed all banking apps from my phones. And of course, no crypto apps of any kind!!


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Stay out of the ghetto.
If you see names like T'Kwontay or Lasheekwa don't accept on Lyft & cancel on Uber .
If you pull up & don't like the looks of 'em, drive off.
Always pull up with doors locked. Don't let 'em in the car until you're pretty sure you're going to take them.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

I try to drive XL and daytime to help eliminate the single random pax.

Get mostly all tourists.

Only about 5% of my trips have been locals and maybe 20% nights.

My top 3 sketchy rides have been single, local, and chasing a streak.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Don't do pickups in the ghetto.

Look at ratings of course. 5.00 is usually a red flag that the account is new-ish. On Lyft you can even see how many lifetime rides somebody took - avoid new account.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Stay out of the ghetto.
> If you see names like T'Kwontay or Lasheekwa don't accept on Lyft & cancel on Uber .
> If you pull up & don't like the looks of 'em, drive off.
> Always pull up with doors locked. Don't let 'em in the car until you're pretty sure you're going to take them.





Syn said:


> Don't do pickups in the ghetto.
> 
> Look at ratings of course. 5.00 is usually a red flag that the account is new-ish. On Lyft you can even see how many lifetime rides somebody took - avoid new account.


All good prophylactic advice, that I have been practicing for years. The idea behind this thread though is to brainstorm about precautions that can be taken in case a perp ever slips by your usual vetting process. I suspect we are going to see more desperate people doing more desperate things as time goes by, and while I place getting robbed or jacked very low on the list of things that might go wrong doing RS, it seemed a good time to think about preparing for what you would do if you ever found yourself walletless or looking at your car while someone else drove it away.

I've was thinking a smartwatch might be a nice solution. I was looking for one that could run apps (to call for an Uber car), has wifi (as a substitute for the monthly calling plan that smartphones that don't need to link to a cell phone require), and can do NFC payments (with Apple Pay or Google Pay, thus negating the need for a physical credit card). But I couldn't locate an Android phone with that list of bells & whistles, and the Apple watches look so distinctive a thief might be tempted to relieve you of it.

For now I settled on trying out an ankle wallet and a miniature smartphone. The phone can run apps and has wifi. The wallet holds the below mini phone and a credit card. Just a little emergency kit for if I were to ever get stranded.

I don't like the hidden wallets that go around your waistband because it seems it would be a bit bulky feeling while driving. This wallet seems like it would be pretty comfortable when driving.





















If I decide to lose the credit card and splurge for NFC there is this small but full blown Android phone with wifi, NFC, and optional cellular (3.74" x 1.94" x 0.65").


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Everything stolen can be replaced. Insurance sells for a reason... and that reason is that statistics are that you will pay them more than they will pay you. Statistically the odds of being robbed aren't super high, so the loss of property is not something I dwell on.

All I can really say is make sure you backup your photos to the cloud so when someone steals your phone you don't lose them forever. And then make it easy to wipe your credentials off your phone remotely so they only have your hardware and not your identity.

Do you really want to carry a mini-phone around all day just in case someone grabs your main phone? You can probably just go into a local shop and ask to use their phone. And if you are out in the boonies when you get carjacked you probably won't have cell reception anyways.

I could see the use of a cell phone like that to help someone rescue you if you are actually kidnapped, but not worth the effort just for making a phone call in the moments after being robbed.

I can walk 20 miles if I need to. If no one will lend me a phone or a let me hitchhike, I'd rather take the chance I'd have to do that than carry an extra phone just for the rare chance I get carjacked to call an Uber.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Good pointsTrafficat. I bought on Amazon Prime for the reason of being able to return the stuff if this idea is just a passing phase for me.

And I like the idea of being able to wipe the identity in case of phone theft. What I did was simply remove all my identity markers up front. The most anyone could do (I think) is start taking Uber and Lyft rides. It would be interesting to see how that would work out for the perp.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> For now I settled on trying out an ankle wallet


Get an ankle holster as well…


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Get a kill switch, 2 gps trackers and a good dash camera (infrared). Get a panic / emergency mobile button. Get Comprehensive insurance (with RTI if needed).


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Get a kill switch, 2 gps trackers and a good dash camera (infrared). Look into a panic / emergency mobile button. Comprehensive insurance (with RTI if needed).


Wait for them to get up to highway speeds THEN hit the kill switch


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

And instead of an ankle phone... the apple watches can basically work as an ankle phone. For $10 a month I have a phone line connected so I don't even have to be connected to my cell to be able to make calls.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I was steering away from an Apple watch due to reason stated above, but also because I am invested in Android. I assume that $10 /month fee requires a calling plan on your iPhone? Or is it stand alone?

I actually have an iPhone 8 running 14.1. It was for a specific project pertaining to wifi. I don't think the phone has a SIm card.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Samsung watches are very nice choices.

Just traded my Samsung Note 9 and it did NFC and Samsung pay.

Situational awareness and lessening the odds are about the only chance you got.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> A number of threads have discussed what actions drivers can take to defend against attacks and robberies. Most of them morph into firearms discussions. That's fine, but this post asks a different question. What ideas do you have to mitigate the loss if you choose not to put up any resistance when robbed and or jacked?
> 
> I was reading a post by member ozzyoz7 regarding a rash of RS drivers getting robbed. In the linked article the bandits were able to use the driver's cell phone to steal his money:
> 
> ...


Just don't drive. It's not worth it, never was.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> All good prophylactic advice, that I have been practicing for years. The idea behind this thread though is to brainstorm about precautions that can be taken in case a perp ever slips by your usual vetting process. I suspect we are going to see more desperate people doing more desperate things as time goes by, and while I place getting robbed or jacked very low on the list of things that might go wrong doing RS, it seemed a good time to think about preparing for what you would do if you ever found yourself walletless or looking at your car while someone else drove it away.
> 
> I've was thinking a smartwatch might be a nice solution. I was looking for one that could run apps (to call for an Uber car), has wifi (as a substitute for the monthly calling plan that smartphones that don't need to link to a cell phone require), and can do NFC payments (with Apple Pay or Google Pay, thus negating the need for a physical credit card). But I couldn't locate an Android phone with that list of bells & whistles, and the Apple watches look so distinctive a thief might be tempted to relieve you of it.
> 
> ...


ehhhhhhhhhhh i get what youre trying to do, we've all kind of been there lol. I thought of getting a dash cam and a good police radio so I'm aware of the current crime spots, recent car jackings to avoid the area, etc. But if someone with a gun is tapping on your window and you got caught with your hands in your pocket or on your phone and you somehow just got super unlucky then is buying a police radio or those weird amazon items really gonna do you or me any good? Just my 2 cents and how I go about driving during nights and following the good advice listed above by others


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

In my case I drive days, as for me demand drops off at 6:30 - 7 Not that a car jacking could happen during the day. 
I stay out of LA, in fact I hate place. Accept the LAX trips and then offline bf I get there and head back to OC. .


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Dont drive a car worth jacking or carry 
anything you arent willing to lose.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

It's great to drive a car with no key, just a fob kept in your pocket. I like the ankle wallet idea, I used to keep just my license and one credit card on me when i drove in a flat folder in my back pocket. My phone locks every ten seconds, so it is useless if not pinned by an active app. Close out a ride, and close out phone as I exit vehicle with ten inch Philips screwdriver in my left hand and they get nothing.

When traveling I use a bait wallet with minimal material in it. Brown and flashy and easy to see for pickpockets and thieves.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

How about just quit driving?


----------



## Gman67 (Aug 19, 2021)

I automatically assume if someone is going to carjack me, they're not going to want to leave any witnesses and I act accordingly, swiftly and without prejudice. Not turning it into a firearm discussion but it is what it is. I drive only at night, all night and just on the weekends. I don't mind drunks but I put up with absolutely no nonsense. I have no problem cruising the hood at 3am no matter how dark the streets but I do stay extremely alert of my surroundings and my doors stay locked until the rider is ready to get in. Been doing this for 3 years and 7000 rides and I'm comfortable and it works just fine, the great equalizer will do that for you. Would I want my wife or daughter do this job? H*ll no!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> A change I just made is to hide the Venmo icon from thieves who might steal my phone (message me if you want to know what I did).


I don't use my phone to make payments, and I don't have a Venmo account.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> I don't use my phone to make payments, and I don't have a Venmo account.


Interesting. I got venmo only because riders on it and they asked me to have to as an alt way to tip and whatnot.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> ehhhhhhhhhhh i get what youre trying to do, we've all kind of been there lol.





Amos69 said:


> It's great to drive a car with no key, just a fob kept in your pocket. I like the ankle wallet idea, I used to keep just my license and one credit card on me when i drove in a flat folder in my back pocket. My phone locks every ten seconds, so it is useless if not pinned by an active app. Close out a ride, and close out phone as I exit vehicle with ten inch Philips screwdriver in my left hand and they get nothing.


OK. You to get what I'm driving at (see what I did there?). It's simply that if it did happen, and knowing the shifts taking place in society I hadn't taken _some_ kind of precautions, I'd be kicking myself for a long time. An ounce of prevention...... you know.

(love the innocent screwdriver as weapon trick. Can't get arrested for having a screwdriver in your car)

You should see my trunk. Air compressor, rope, tire repair kit, donut spare (the car did _not_ come with one), and more. I will be the first to admit I rarely if ever use most of that gear, but it does render peace of mind. And it made me money one time helping a biker fix a flat tire when the "spare tire in a can" he had me drive him back to his bike didn't work. Huge-o tip.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Dont drive a car worth jacking or carry
> anything you arent willing to lose.


lol. If all the replies to this post had been mixed up so that it was unknown who said what, I would have KNOWN this comment was yours. Cheers!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Fortunately I don't drive in a terrible area but I have a partition up between myself and the paxholes, keep a bottle of clorox spray at the ready and I would have no issue taking off or crashing the car.


----------



## Ski-U-Uber (Feb 2, 2020)

Syn said:


> Don't do pickups in the ghetto.
> 
> Look at ratings of course. 5.00 is usually a red flag that the account is new-ish. On Lyft you can even see how many lifetime rides somebody took - avoid new account.


100% 5-star ratings and anything below 4.80 are red flags. My preferred ratings are 4.90-4.99, honestly.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> View attachment 622022






Press self disrupt


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Fortunately I don't drive in a terrible area but I have a partition up between myself and the paxholes, keep a bottle of clorox spray at the ready and I would have no issue taking off or crashing the car.


So many people fail to realize their car could be one of the best weapons they have. However keep in mind many modern cars now will shut down if they detect an impact, so be prepared.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Got me to thinking about what steps could be taken to minimize the loss of a robbery or car jacking. Your thoughts?


Stop driving. Simple.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't know. Drivers are asking for it by carrying $50 to $80 worth of liquid gold, I can almost see them jacking you just for the gas.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

This is a good screening tool for Lyft


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

New2This said:


> This is a good screening tool for Lyft


I would do more Lyft if they had an option to only do XL. I have gone back and forth with their nitwits and they refuse to turn it on for me even being told once that I could reject all X pings which I gladly did.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I would do more Lyft if they had an option to only do XL. I have gone back and forth with their nitwits and they refuse to turn it on for me even being told once that I could reject all X pings which I gladly did.


I got a new(er) car that qualifies for Lyft Lux and Lyft Black so I'm gonna give that a shot.

Maybe my Acceptance Rate will eventually hit double-digits. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I carry a knife in case I need to butter my bread.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Wait for them to get up to highway speeds THEN hit the kill switch


Back in the Zone days, several of us had kill switches in our cabs. We used them to avoid the long zone jobs or jobs that wanted to go where we did not want to go. We used to wait for the light to turn green, hit the throttle a little strong then hit the kill switch. The car sputtered and coasted to a stop as we fought the steering wheel. Feigned surprise completed the picture as we "tried" in vain to start the car. As soon as the bus came or some other sucker had fetched them, we re-set and went back to work. The sputtering effect convinced the customers that something was :"wrong".


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Back in the Zone days, several of us had kill switches in our cabs. We used them to avoid the long zone jobs or jobs that wanted to go where we did not want to go. We used to wait for the light to turn green, hit the throttle a little strong then hit the kill switch. The car sputtered and coasted to a stop as we fought the steering wheel. Feigned surprise completed the picture as we "tried" in vain to start the car. As soon as the bus came or some other sucker had fetched them, we re-set and went back to work. The sputtering effect convinced the customers that something was :"wrong".


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Bravo Stevie! 

(Adam West looks like he has zombie eyes in this shot)


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Interesting. I got venmo only because riders on it and they asked me to have to as an alt way to tip and whatnot.


I'm not sure, but I think (since they have the same ownership now) that Venmo can send money to PayPal accounts. If they can't do it yet, I don't think it'll be long before that is possible.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

*From the Book of Acquisitions, Rule #15... "Dead men close no deals."*

Think of ways you can eliminate the variables of single random X pax 

(Unprofitable and one more likely to stick a gun to your head)

Currently working out the cost/benefit analysis of obtaining the necessary docs/insurance to obtain private clients. 

Use the platforms to obtain clients.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

wow. The poll results thus far are surprising. Almost half of respondents have already taken precautions to mitigate losses from such an event. Good work people.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Well the cool little phone mentioned earlier to carry as a hide-a-way did not make the cut. The phone is very cool, it runs the Uber rider app, and behaves in most ways like an android phone. BUT, the battery life is crap. It went from 80% charge to 0% charge in less than 45 minutes. I need a better buffer than that.

Onward.....


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Update. Just about done getting reconfigured...

I found a place to hide my driver's license in the car where all but a "French Connection" style search would miss it, yet its easily retrievable. What does that give me? Protection against identity theft, as I've removed all other forms of ID from my wallet and the car. A perp would have my name, phone number, and a credit card (no debit cards in vehicle though). But not an address, SS#, or access to any type of online account info. No personal info on my phones (anonymous tracfones). And no phone apps are able to buy anything without 2-factor authentication.

Although I have not yet purchased another mini phone I did try out the ankle wallet pictured earlier by just placing a credit card in it. Highly recommended, as I never once felt the apparatus on my leg while driving all day yesterday. The wallet is invisible to others and myself, yet I have a CC ready at hand in a worse case scenario.

Example of worse case scenario #1:


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Have you ever Googled yourself?

Once had this weird CC theft ring I was combating.

Started getting random CC apps then CC's.
My business neighbors got several as well.
This one guy had 3 CC's totalling $30k.
I called the CC company and they put me in touch with first victim.

The other three victims I found on Facebook and via Google within 15 minutes each.

Without going totally paranoid, I like the idea of a dummy wallet.

You cannot hide in this digital world.

I think the find my IPHONE app could come into play. I have used it to good results.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I did google myself. There are many many me's running around, and very little info on me me.

I have been trying to turn off all tracking on my phones, which inevitably kills find my phone. It's a trade off.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Slight update to the hijack mitigation strategy. Decided against the mini cellphone in the ankle wallet. Too expensive. Instead tucked a couple of fifties in there. Money talks.


----------

